# The Airlift Micro-Organism Tea Brewing Bio-reactor Vortex System



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

This year I've decided to get my feet and the garden roots wet with those yummy Compost Teas and variations of Worm Casting Teas, etc etc...but I'll require more than 10 gallons....so the Winter has my brain churning again...
Compost tea is one of the best things you can feed your plants and soil (YES FEED YOUR SOIL). It's alive with microbial life.. Last year I had to use two 5 gallon buckets almost constantly to feed my veggies and plants...and I still needed more. Not to mention the constant mess.

*The Airlift Micro-Organism Tea Brewing Bio-reactor Vortex System*
Crazy name for what I'm doing....I love it, so stick around and watch the build.
Yes folks this sure isn't your 5 gallon tea bubbler; yet it still can be....
Try looking up a price on these creations. Then the idea came...I could build this D.I.Y. style, this is something I like trying time and time again; especially in the garden. I think the only thing I won't try D.I.Y. is the electronics.

Well the story goes like this....Based on airlift systems, plus the NorCal Vortex along with the Vortex Brewer. All systems available at Youtube University. I figured I could build this unit after reading and putting together a parts list to create my own Airlift MicroOrganism Organic Tea Brewing Bioreactor Vortex System.

Can you say D.I.Y. project....indeed !!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

microbeorganics.com


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

...so imaging the joy I felt when the 35 Gallon tank and stand were waiting on me when I got home one day
Like I said; I needed more than 10 gallons at a time. Paying 3 grand was out of the question.....so, Hello Amazon...
Yes 2 day shipping please


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 11, 2019)

Subbed


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> microbeorganics.com


 Now there's something that's been spot on for years  Thanks Umbra


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

owentheostrich said:


> Subbed


subbed ??  ...::do tell


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2019)

subscribed to your thread


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 11, 2019)

Im pulling up a chair.


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

Take it from the top....

 Use the correct size bit or you'll be fitting the 2inch bulkhead differently. I used a 3 1/8 circle bit for the top hole. Once the proper size hole is drilled. Insert and connect your bulkhead securely. I tried to purchase a rubber grommet but finally ended up purchasing a rubber sheet to create a gasket. I'm not a plumber so I still get the slightest ooze of bubbles if the tank is full at the bulkhead. Insert your PVC into the bulkhead. Just so you expert builders know; yes I did use PVC gunky softener and glue and I DO NOT claim to be any type of trained craftsman.


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

Once the top is complete with the outer side of the  bulkhead we have to go inside of the tank....
I changed most of the inner side to the bulkhead assembly (the pics will show you why)
It was well put together and tested to only find out I could've fitted the inside of the bulkhead with a 90* elbow with threads instead of a fitting + added coupler + 90* elbow. This was an extra 6 inches extending downward and then 90* angle....(this was later changed to a simple 90*elbow)


----------



## owentheostrich (Feb 12, 2019)

Serch said:


> subbed ??  ...::do tell



Subscribed to thread so I get updates m8


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice Job
Can I ask what you paid for te inductor Tank and stand?
And where is the airpump line coming in?

Is the tank 30 gals or 35gals?
Thank You


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks like you can Brew N Weed grow using this unit LOL


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

Then comes the outside top section, we'll call it the tank return assembly (whoaaa patent coming)
Needs at this point made me think from experience. again,....I'm not a plumber, welder or any type of builder but I'll try, knowing being off in measurement by a touch will throw you off a mile, I had to think of a way for the section to be slightly giving. So I say that to show; if the section area was built with solid PVC and that being rigid, all of the connections probably would be screwed... 
So...struggling thru connecting PVC to a newbie..
2x more 90* elbows
2x more couplers cut (to fit into the rubber couplers)
2x rubber couplers

Imagine this guy in Home Depot with a list of needed connectors and PVC glue. Trying to piece it together on the floor and customers are walking by saying "Big job coming up huh ?"   not at all, BUT...if you only knew.

So I get the section assembled and clamped on. You know that first time you harvested and felt proud. Proud is the word....because this section is going to be the re-entry of the airlifted water AND it may not seem like it, but progress is therapy.....puff puff pass...


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

owentheostrich said:


> Subscribed to thread so I get updates m8


Forgive me, I was a little high...


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Nice Job
> Can I ask what you paid for te inductor Tank and stand?
> And where is the airpump line coming in?
> 
> ...



Thank you Stiggy....
Inductor 30 gallon tank...$99 from Ace Roto Mold
Inductor stand was approx. $70 or $75
It's a 30 gallon unit that I usually add almost 5 more gallons to top off when I'm prepared to use the teas. When I top it off here comes the oozing bubbles and edge of overflow. Also the elbow inside of the unit is underwater then causing massive bubbling even with the water in circulation....but it works


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Serch said:


> Thank you Stiggy....
> Inductor 30 gallon tank...$99 from Ace Roto Mold
> Inductor stand was approx. $70 or $75
> It's a 30 gallon unit that I usually add almost 5 more gallons to top off when I'm prepared to use the teas. When I top it off here comes the oozing bubbles and edge of overflow. Also the elbow inside of the unit is underwater then causing massive bubbling even with the water in circulation....but it works


So the tank creates it own bubbler


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Do you ave an external pump circulating the tea


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

At the bottom of the tank, it has huge threads. I'll use a 90 degree turn, which is created with 2 rubber couplers and a 2 inch 90 degree elbow. A hose clamp was used to attach the rubber coupler to the tank (along with a lot of pipe tape around the tank's threads to fill gaps along with a small amount of PVC Cement). Another 3 inch section of 2 inch pvc for a coupler and you now have the bottom of the tank's 90 degree angle towards the return and dispensing section.


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

I then attached the T section and I also added a 6 inch section of PVC tubing extending towards the air induction and return assembly. (That patent is gonna be chunky) Then I used a bulky 2 inch valve for the dispensing area. (to be rebuilt at a later time) 
A Banjo styled valve with a strainer could've been used or just tap into the tank with a spicket. (You may build it how you like) This unit is using a reduction from the 2 inch size tubing. I know this sounds a little confusion but I am confused about why I didn't just spend the $$$...ohhh yeahh D.I.Y.


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

We now have everything built from the top of the bulkhead towards the airlift water tubing and also from the bottom of the tank outward pass the dispensing valve; *(towards the airlift water tubing, of which I'm putting together next)* The only thing left major is construction of the airlift tube and air entry point itself...I got ahead of myself and didn't take progressive pictures but the steps are simple enough. I apologize....remember nothing is cemented together yet, just a push fit thus far. The airlift tube area starts with a 2 inch PVC section approximately 40 inches long that attaches to a rubber coupling and then a 2 inch PVC- T section with a 2inch PVC coupling on the lower end connecting to a 2 inch 90 degree elbow. At the end of the elbow a section of 2 inch PVC tubing is cut to fit for proper adjusting and spacing, allowing the airlift tubing to fit properly.


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

Once you get all this together your next step is to get the air induction spout connected. My choice was the same size hose I had to fit for the reduction and connectors. One 10 foot section of flex pipe was carefully bent to connect at the base of the stand going upward and curve to the bottom of the stand on another leg brace. (I cut about 3 feet of excess.) Brass nipples were used in each end and secured with hose clamps to the flex hose. You don't have to use pipe tape but I did with all of my connections. I placed duct tape around those clamp ends to prevent people from being scratched or cut as I received a 2inch slice. The rest of the hoses were secured with hose clamps as well. Air Induction, Air pump, flex hose and the dispensing port.


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

Once you get all this together your next step is to get the air induction spout connected. My choice was the same size hose I had to fit for the reduction and connectors. One 10 foot section of flex pipe was carefully bent to connect at the base of the stand going upward, over and curve to the bottom of the stand on another leg brace. (I cut about 3 feet of excess.) Brass nipples were used in each end and secured with pipe clamps to the flex hose. You don't have to use pipe tape but I did with all of my connections. I placed duct tape around those clamps to prevent people from being scratched or cut after I received my 2 inch slice. The rest of the hoses were secured with hose clamps as well. Air Induction, Air pump, flex hose and the dispensing port.


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

At the bottom of the airlift tube is a piece of PVC tubing I cut and covered with rubber and duct tape to use and brace the long pipe. I don't have a way to secure the long airlift pipe to the frame of the stand, therefore I brace it from the bottom. The vortex created actually moves the tube constantly. I'm pleased so far and thought I'd share a few things I've done out of Marijuana Passion.

To lift the water up the airlift pipe (long PVC) and create the vortex within the teas, I'm using the Eco-plus 7 commercial air pump. This unit is a 200 watt air pump with cylinders and pistons that is quiet for it's size (tolerable in the garage)  and 5.1 psi flow of 200 liters per minute. About 53 gallons per minute. It moves a lot air in other words....something to aerate that tea....



STIGGY said:


> Do you have an external pump circulating the tea ?





STIGGY said:


> So the tank creates it own bubbler



There you go buddy.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

Darn Nice Job and Great Tutorial.........................
\


----------



## Serch (Feb 13, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Darn Nice Job and Great Tutorial.........................
> \



Thanks Stiggy, I just wanted to share what I'd been thru. It was fun to learn. I want to improve things too. This spring should be fun. I have 2 videos but this site said incorrect suffix for this platform.  (.mp4)


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 13, 2019)

@Serch  I sent PM to ask about videos


----------



## Serch (Feb 27, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> @Serch  I sent PM to ask about videos




I'll use Vimeo for the upload if it's ok here


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 27, 2019)

Serch said:


> I'll use Vimeo for the upload if it's ok here



WOW
NICE JOB
BIG SAVINGS  Thank You Much
You should sell they on ebay LOL


----------



## Serch (Feb 27, 2019)

STIGGY said:
			
		

> WOW
> 
> You should sell they on ebay LOL



I'm just glad to be in a legal state. If and when I garden; it's 2 plants at a time.
Perhaps start with an upgraded unit on ebay.


----------



## Serch (Feb 27, 2019)

The actual tea...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 28, 2019)




----------

